# Rear Axle Replacement



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions on the best place to source a replacement axle? I need to replace the left rear axle on my '66, 10 bolt rear, 28 spline. It looks like OPGI my be the best source, but thought I would see if anyone had any better suggestions. 

A couple of other questions: 
It looks like there were two slightly different lengths used in '66. An early model (30" length) and later '66 (29 3/4" length). I am pretty sure that I have the former - but I believe that the later one would work as well. What do you guys think? 

I have also seen some cross referenced parts numbers for rear axle shafts using the same numbers for '66 GTO and '66 Chevelle. I know the Chevy's use a C-clip- but I guess it is possible that these could work in the GTO without the clip? Any thoughts here? I believe the Buick, Pontiac, Olds are different than the Chevy's due to the C-clip, put likely also in length. 

What about the bearing diameters for the various A-bodies - are they all the same? I haven't found any specs on these. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Dave,

I'm purchasing most of my resto parts from The Parts Place, their prices overall are a little better than most suppliers.

They list the axle you are looking for;

The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts

I've scanned thru my 66 and 67 service and shop manuals and neither have specs on the lenghts of the axles. If you want a copy of the differential chapter PM me a fax number and I will fax it to you,


----------



## DaveH (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks - I've checked them out and they do seem to have pretty good prices! I've got the service & shop manuals already and like you say, not any detailed specs.


----------

